
Four hours upfront and then reevaluate - (37signals) - mattjaynes
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/469-four-hours-upfront-and-then-reevaluate
======
dawie
I really like this idea. I think every developer falls into the trap and I
find myself often hammering away at something for way too long.

